# HDMI Splitter



## cwelaw (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there such a thing as an HDMI splitter - i.e. where you can plug several into a box with a single going out to TV? I have cable box, surround sound with dvd player, dvd recorder and now a Sony 400 disc CD/DVD player. Yes, a lot of different/overlapping items, but...The surround sound with dvd player gives me the best for play dvd; the dvd recorder is mainly to record from dvr to disc and the 400 cd/dvd changer is to get rid of cabinets/shelves for all cd's and dvd's.

If there is such a item, which is the best?

Thanks!


----------



## cwelaw (Jul 30, 2004)

OK, I found a couple listed on the Tech Tips Forum here from 2006. Has anyone had any experience with the following units:

Octava - 4 Port HDMI Switch with TOSLINK Audio routing (this one has 4 inputs for optical audio as well)

Monoprice - Product ID: 2777 5X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer (REV.2.1)

I will be hooking up a Scientific Explorer 8300HD DVR Cable Box - Samsung DVD Home Theatre System HT-QT70 - Sony 400 Disc CD/DVD Player CX995V - Sony DVD Recorder RDR-GX355 to a Samsung 56" DLP HD TV (has 2 HDMI inputs)

Thanks!


----------



## cwelaw (Jul 30, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with any of the following units:

Octava - 4 Port HDMI Switch with TOSLINK Audio routing (this one has 4 inputs for optical audio as well)

Monoprice - Product ID: 2777 5X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer (REV.2.1)

Gefen 4x1 Switcher

Sima - 3-Input HDMI Switcher (VS-HD31)

I will be hooking up a Scientific Explorer 8300HD DVR Cable Box - Samsung DVD Home Theatre System HT-QT70 - Sony 400 Disc CD/DVD Player CX995V - Sony DVD Recorder RDR-GX355 to a Samsung 56" DLP HD TV (has 2 HDMI inputs)

Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *cwelaw*

I have merged your posts to one thread.
Please do not create duplicate threads.
Continue replies here for this issue.

Thank you.


----------

